# Free e-Book: How to Earn Extra Money in the Country



## Ken Scharabok

Long story but about 15 years ago I was approached by a well-known NYC publisher about submitting a book on this subject. By the time I had enough possible ideas together to submit an sample, the editor who had contacted me was no longer with them and her replacement had no interest in the project. I tried self-publishing but advertising cost were a deal killer.

I still dabble at it and will send a free copy upon request to [email protected] (do not, repeat do not, send a PM).

It will come as an attachment to an e-Mail.

It isn't a 'how-to' as much as idea suggesting.


----------



## How Do I

Hah! Ken, I was just scanning through my copy that you sent me about 7 - 8 years ago (??), when I was just dreaming of moving back to the country. Lots of good ideas in the ebook, for anyone interested.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Thanks for emailing the book, Ken.

Peg


----------



## hollylequesne

Thank-you for emailing me the book,too.


----------



## Kathleen in WI

Thanks much Ken.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dunroven

Ken

Thanks for my copy of your book! I told my husband about it and he suggested that we here on the HT forum could send you a few dollars each for preordered copies and then maybe you could get it published that way. We'd be willing to do that. Its a very good book! I believe it will be more necessary in the coming times too!

Valorie


----------



## Cassie

I received Ken's book about 8 years ago and it was full of great ideas. 

Ken, ebooks are such a big seller for so many internet marketers now, especially the how-to kind, I would think you could market it as such. People pay $20 and up for a lot less information.


----------



## How Do I

I'm like others here in thinking you could make some passive income with this ebook. Have you updated it recently? You could make a ebook cover, something like this, I was just playing around:










I've also converted my copy to PDF so the categories are bookmarked and easy to find. Doesn't take but a few minutes to convert. Just something to think about?? I'm just saying...LOL


----------



## Ninn

Thanks so much, Ken. I got my copy this afternoon. I'll be saving it to a disk this time!


----------



## bergere

Ken.. you can now self publish. I have a friend who does it with her books and she is doing well. Sells them on Amazon.
Might want to talk to her.
http://www.psychokittyspeaksout.com/

My favorite blank stock book folks is Blurb if you have lots of photos, they have an easy designer you can down load and then you have CafePress for mostly written books.
Lots of options out there.

Wish I could make money in the Country but sadly we have had to put our place up for sale and have no idea where we will end up.


----------



## DiggerDirect

Ken, received your book this morning thankyou very much! That was about as fast of a delivery as one can get! :clap:

I have glanced through it so far but plan to read more when things settle down here abit later (Holidays & all)

It seems rather comprehensive and I can well imagine all the research & time that went into it!

Thankyou again & Happy Holidays to you & Yours! 

Sincerely.

Al


----------



## artf

Ken, thank you very much for sending out the book so quickly. At first glance this looks like a very good read. Thanks again,Art


----------



## Debbie Smith

Can I get a copy of your book sent to me? Thanks


----------



## ChristieAcres

On converting to PDF, there is another program out called PDF Creator. Works great!


----------



## Patriot

I use doPDF. I love it because you just use your print button, and then drop down and choose pdf.


----------



## Sandspider

Ken,

Thanks for the book. Just started looking through it and it is very interesting. Thanks for getting out to me so quickly.

Robert


----------



## Murramarang

Thanks Ken! Some great ideas to get our minds around.....I very much appreciate you sharing it with us!

Gary and Jen


----------



## vicb66

I just found this site called clickbank. It seems like the perfect thing for someone smart enough to write down their stories or information.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

In Joel Salatin's book, _You Can Farm_, he devotes much of one chapter to this book. Wow, what a compliment.


----------



## BR-mom

Thanks for sending it so quickly, Ken! I look forward to starting it tonight!


----------



## dlskidmore

Someone I know wrote a book and made this breakdown of profits per copy:

Ebooks 
- Via my own website: $9.95 
- Via Amazon: ~$7.00 
Dead tree version 
- Via my own website: ~$13.00 
- Via Amazon: ~$5.70 
- Via the publisher that bought the book: ~$1.30


----------



## Ken Scharabok

I really don't want any money for this. Sort of a hobby now.

So much of the information is now outdated.


----------



## emb2

I would like a copy please, sorry about the pm, just figured out what pm meant, still learning my way around this site and different acronyms. emb2


----------



## sustainablehome

I want to thank you for your book. I haven't even opened it yet but I just had to comment on your email. Many people are wondering why we still live in town (in a pretty bad town ... you know it's bad if you get national attention). We haven't relocated yet because we will only do that when my husband can transfer. There are plenty of remote locations we can move to WITH his job but we just have to wait for the right time (and now is not the right time to give up seniority). Even relocating while remaining at his current job location would kill us with the cost of fuel (and where is the security in me HAVING to get a job just to pay for fuel?).


----------



## markmettler

Does anyone have an electronic copy of this I might read? The original posters e-mail does not work and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## kokomorock

Sorry to ask this, but what does pm mean ? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## bluefish

PM means private message. And I believe the original poster has passed away.


----------



## Otter

A couple of years ago I had asked Ken if I could forward this. He said it was fine, as long as I didn't change anything and gave him full credit. 
So if anyone wants, I will forward my '05 copy, just as he sent it.

Thanks again, Ken Scharabok. We miss you.


----------



## nwcountry

I just sent an email to you Ken. I hope I can still get the ebook. I am open to ideas for an in-home or home-based biz. Thank you much, Denise




Ken Scharabok said:


> Long story but about 15 years ago I was approached by a well-known NYC publisher about submitting a book on this subject. By the time I had enough possible ideas together to submit an sample, the editor who had contacted me was no longer with them and her replacement had no interest in the project. I tried self-publishing but advertising cost were a deal killer.
> 
> I still dabble at it and will send a free copy upon request to [email protected] (do not, repeat do not, send a PM).
> 
> It will come as an attachment to an e-Mail.
> 
> It isn't a 'how-to' as much as idea suggesting.


----------



## okiebilkah

Ken Scharabok said:


> Long story but about 15 years ago I was approached by a well-known NYC publisher about submitting a book on this subject. By the time I had enough possible ideas together to submit an sample, the editor who had contacted me was no longer with them and her replacement had no interest in the project. I tried self-publishing but advertising cost were a deal killer.
> 
> I still dabble at it and will send a free copy upon request to [email protected] (do not, repeat do not, send a PM).
> 
> It will come as an attachment to an e-Mail.
> 
> It isn't a 'how-to' as much as idea suggesting.


Ken
Please send me a copy of your e-Book "How to Earn Extra Money in the Country."
Thank you.


----------



## Swissy Baroo

Otter said:


> A couple of years ago I had asked Ken if I could forward this. He said it was fine, as long as I didn't change anything and gave him full credit.
> So if anyone wants, I will forward my '05 copy, just as he sent it.
> 
> Thanks again, Ken Scharabok. We miss you.



Is there a possibility you could send me the book, please?


----------



## Ritalg

Is there still a possibility that you could send me a book please?


----------



## HappyYooper

May I also get a copy of Ken's e-book please? Thank you.


----------



## emb2

Hello Otter

sent a request for a copy of the e-Book "How to Earn Extra Money in the Country". I am sorry I did not know that Ken had passed away, if possibly, I would like one of the books. I did send you a email on your page with mt email address, if I need to do anything else just let me know. 
Thank You
emb2


----------



## Otter

HI everyone - sorry if i took a long time to get back to everyone.

I think that I've sent a copy to everyone who pmed me an email address. If I missed anyone or if you still want one and just haven't sent an email addy, go on and send it and I'll be on the forum more frequently.

Sometimes life gets going and I'm not here for a few weeks or so, but I always come back


----------



## Pony

Hey, Otter!

I'd like a copy. The one I have is quite old.

Is Ken still around?


----------



## pamda

Otter, If you have time. will you send me a copy too please. It was on my hard drive on my old long dead computer and when it died it wiped out a lot of things. Thanks...I will pm my email address..


----------



## emb2

Hello Otter

I want to thank you for sending me the e-book how to earn extra money in the country. I am still reading all the wonderful info. that Ken put in it, I had no idea there was so much info out there for people in the country to be able to do, I know at least I will be able to find some that will work for our area, and having more than one in case one doesn't make it maybe the others will. Thank you


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

Otter - I would love to have a copy of the book as well. Email address is [email protected] 

Thank you!
Melissa


----------



## junglebrad

I would really love to have a copy of this book. [email protected]

I found this site yesterday through a web search. My wife, 2 kids, and I are doing a lot of reading and digging to make homesteading a reality for us. We currently live in Dallas, but are trying to live like we would when we finally do buy our land. Looks like a lot of great information in this book.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Otter, I've sent you a PM with my address. This is such a nice thing for you to do; and it actually helps keep Ken's generocity alive. Thank you.


----------



## Wendy

> Is Ken still around?


Sadly, he passed away.


----------



## Bellyman

I had requested one too, a while back, but hadn't heard anything. Is this something that can be shared by others who may have gotten a copy, such as by emailing a file? Maybe as simple as emailing a PDF?


----------



## Otter

Bellyman, this time of year, I just don't seem to be able to get on much. too much going on.
I've been trying to send it out at least once every 2 weeks and I just emailed it to (I think) 17 people today. if I missed you, rest assured it was not intentional, and just send me your email address again.

As far as others passing it on, as Ken told me, just do not alter or change anything, and give him full credit. I simply forward the exact email that he had sent to me.

edited to add; I think I also sent it to everyone who posted their email address on this thread. If I missed you, please just pm me your address and the next time I forward it you'll be on the list


----------



## Bellyman

Otter said:


> Bellyman, this time of year, I just don't seem to be able to get on much. too much going on.
> I've been trying to send it out at least once every 2 weeks and I just emailed it to (I think) 17 people today. if I missed you, rest assured it was not intentional, and just send me your email address again.
> 
> As far as others passing it on, as Ken told me, just do not alter or change anything, and give him full credit. I simply forward the exact email that he had sent to me.
> 
> edited to add; I think I also sent it to everyone who posted their email address on this thread. If I missed you, please just pm me your address and the next time I forward it you'll be on the list



Got it!! Thanks very much! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## mrs D

Otter I appreciate your offer and respect what this time of year brings. I would love a copy of this ebook. I will be honored to have it. Thanks, email to follow. mrs D


----------



## TEXKAT

Otter, 
I'd like receive a copy of Ken's ebook whenever you get a chance.
My email is [email protected].

Thank you.


----------



## kweidenaar

Otter,
I would also love to receive a copy of Ken's ebook when you get a chance. 
[email protected]

Thank You so much


----------



## LittleSaharaRan

Otter-

I would love to have a copy of Ken's book. Would you please email it to:

Norwish25 at hotmail .com?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## BoldViolet

Could you email it to me, too, please? I used to have a copy, and don't know what's happened to it.

violet(at)bard.net

Thank you!


----------



## GreenMother

I'd like to request one too please. jodykeating at hotmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Otter

Sent! I'm hoping I didn't miss anyone. If I did, just send my your email by private message.
Private message is generally better than this thread, as I don't always think to check here. Although, commenting here does bump it up for others to see and get a chance to ask, which is good.


----------



## Missy M

OO OO ME Too.:heh: [email protected] How Do I - how did you make the e-book cover?


----------



## BoldViolet

Thank you so much, Otter!


----------



## Tristan

anyone have a copy of this book they could send me? please send a pm.


----------



## rustyshacklefor

Could I get a copy, [email protected]


----------



## Pioneer woman

Could I get a copy please? [email protected]


----------



## Otter

Sent to the most recent folks to ask.

Folks, it's a bit hard for me to keep track on this thread who I've sent it to and who I haven't, so please PM me, to make sure you get it - and to make sure you don't get it again the next 2-3 times I send it out


----------



## hotspringshouse

Requesting a copy please: [email protected]

Many thanks!


----------



## hmsteader71

Requesting a copy please. 
[email protected]


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I am going to request a copy too, but rather than post my email addy in this thread, I will do as Otter has repeatedly asked, and PM him my email addy.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Got it, thank you.


----------



## rambotex

I noticed ken hasn't posted since 2012 and his name has "In remembrance' under it. Would anyone have a copy of his book they could share with me please?


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Tex, check your email.

Peg


----------



## kokomorock

Can anyone please send me a copy ?


----------



## Pony

I think it's really wonderful that Ken's work is living beyond his earthly life. 

Sure miss him being in the world, though...


----------



## rambotex

kokomorock said:


> Can anyone please send me a copy ?


did you get one Koko?


----------



## Pokletu

Hey Otter,

I just PM'd you for a copy.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Fla Gal

I just pm'd you too. Thank you!


----------



## kokomorock

Rambotex - I have not recieved a copy.


----------



## Shin

Can someone please send me one too? Thank you!


----------



## KathrynJo

I'd love a copy too. kn55783 at yahoo dot com


----------



## ChicksNBuns

Could I please get a copy of this? I really need to make my homestead work and and quit my part time. I feel like I am trapped behind a desk all day.


----------



## rambotex

I found it. y'all PM me I guess with your email address.


----------



## Shin

Thanks very much folks! I appreciate the book and am reading it!


----------



## Otter

Sorry for the delay guys, once or twice a year I take a little break from forums so the internet doesn't take up all my homesteading time. 

As of now, everyone who p.m.ed me their email has gotten a copy and I promise another send out in a week for those who weren't sure how to get one.
Please folks, pm me if you want it, I really can't keep track of email addresses on this thread and I honestly don't think to check here for them.


----------



## Big Dave

Otter I sure would like a copy of that book. Pm sent


----------



## freeeasabird

I would luv a copy
[email protected]


----------



## PNP Katahdins

freeeasabird said:


> I would luv a copy
> [email protected]


Check your email.

Peg


----------



## freeeasabird

Thank you. Peg Haese


freeeasabird said:


> I would luv a copy
> [email protected]


----------



## p144

PM sent to you Otter.


----------



## Debbie Smith

could I get a copy of this as well. [email protected]. Thank you!!


----------



## MikeC

Sent you a PM back on the 2nd Otter. You still monitoring this thread or do I need to dig thru my spam folders?


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Debbie Smith said:


> could I get a copy of this as well. [email protected]. Thank you!!


Check your email.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins

For anyone that still needs Ken Scharabok's e-book in PDF format, you can PM me your email.

Otter hasn't been on since 9/2/14 so I hope nothing bad is going on in her life right now.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins

MikeC said:


> Sent you a PM back on the 2nd Otter. You still monitoring this thread or do I need to dig thru my spam folders?


Check your email.

Peg


----------



## Debbie Smith

Got it. Thanks Peg!


----------



## MikeC

All set, thanks a bunch!


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have had problems opening/reading such books as the PDF file is nothing but a bunch of letters that make no sense. Any idea as to how to rectify this would sure be appreciated.


----------



## CrafterAl

To view a pdf file you must have a pdf reader installed on your computer!

You likely do not have such a reader on your computer.

If you do, then using pdf files is very easy and convenient.

The leading pdf reader is Adobe Reader.

You can download it for free at http://get.adobe.com/reader/.

Beware!

They will download more software on you if you don't uncheck boxes...

I do not like any Adobe software. 

I have used the following two free pdf readers with good results.

I am now using Sumatra pdf reader.

It's available at http://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/download-free-pdf-viewer.html.

Another which I have used is FoxIt.

Download it at http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/.

After you download the software, you will find the downloaded file and click on the installer to actually install the software on your computer.

I do not have any relationship with any of these outfits.

Mr. Sharabok's book is worth a close look!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

BlueRose, check your email.

Peg


----------



## sustainabilly

Thanks Peg! Got mine.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Brettandkim, check your email.

Peg


----------



## brettandkim

PNP Katahdins said:


> Brettandkim, check your email.
> 
> Peg



Thanks Peg...got it!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Eakem, check your email.

Peg


----------



## CrafterAl

I actually purchased a copy of Mr. Scharabok's book years ago when he sold it as a print book. That was a lot of paper. I then loaned the book to an acquaintance and of course never saw it again.

Some time later I contacted Mr. Scharabok about getting another copy. By that time he was not selling it, but he sent me the Word file. 

I really have enjoyed having the book.

I wonder though how many people took the information and did something with it.

Even Joel Salatin references it in one of his books.

My family has acted on a few of the suggestions.

I wish I had done more.

Success is largely a result of action.

Collection of information has little value.

We are mostly consumers and collectors, rather than producers.

So...

Has anyone actually done anything because of Mr. Sharabok's valuable book?


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Dee Dee, check your email.

Peg


----------



## deedubl

Got it Peg. Thank you so much!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

BigWheel, check your email.

Peg


----------



## motdaugrnds

PNP I just sent you a pm with my email address.


----------



## Blackwolfe

I would like to have a copy

Thanks


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Blackwolfe, please send me a private message with your email (or post it here if you prefer). It will come as a PDF attachment.

Peg


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thank you. I received that PDF file and, after downloading the reader, was able to open and read the file you sent. Thank you so much.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Blackwolfe said:


> I would like to have a copy
> 
> Thanks


Blackwolfe, check your email. If you don't get it, please PM me with your full email as I had to guess at the format of what you PMed me first.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Blakwolfe, my email to you was rejected, so I didn't do a good job of guessing at your email addy. Try again.

Peg


----------



## farm girl

I would like a copy as well, should I also pm you? Thanks!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

farm girl said:


> I would like a copy as well, should I also pm you? Thanks!


I need your email address to get it to you. You can either PM it to me (recommended) or post it here. Up to you.

Peg


----------



## farm girl

PNP Katahdins said:


> I need your email address to get it to you. You can either PM it to me (recommended) or post it here. Up to you.
> 
> Peg


Private message sent, thanks! :nanner:


----------



## Otter

Hi guys - life has been crazy for me and I've not been on much. It looks to be pretty hectic for a while to come, so in the next couple of days I'm going to try to get a copy out to everyone who's messaged me, and then I'll bow out with MANY thanks to the other kind folks who have passed a copy on.

Thanks everyone for your understanding.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Glad to hear from you, Otter, I know we've missed you.

Hugs from Peg


----------



## Dutchofsc

Got the book. Thanks.


----------



## Ken_B

Got it, thanks Peg!


----------



## SueMc

I would like to request a copy also. Who should I PM? Thank you all.
Sue


----------



## DisasterCupcake

I would like to request a copy as well! Can I pile on the wagon?


----------



## jenna3287

Can I get a copy? [email protected]


----------



## SueMc

Peg, I just wanted to let you know that I haven't received a copy yet. I'm in no hurry but I just didn't want you to think I got it and didn't say thank you! 
Thanks for your time.
Sue


----------



## SueMc

Got the copy. Thanks Peg for your time and effort!


----------



## chisels

can I get a copy of your book.thank youkindly. [email protected] col james


----------



## Sumatra

Could I please get a copy as well? [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Smoke_Adam

Could I get a copy as well? Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## KrysLove

If this is still available, I would love a copy. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Gainerspot

I would like a copy of this also. [email protected]


----------



## Redwolf897

could i please have a copy , if it is still available

[email protected]


----------



## micheleg

I had this once, but somehow lost it... If it's still available, I would love to get it again. [email protected]


----------



## Darren

Perhaps someone here has it. Unfortunately Mr. Scharabok passed away some time ago.


----------



## Erin D

If anyone is able to provide a copy I would love it also. [email protected]


----------



## random

I found a little something, but it looks like only an excerpt: How to earn extra money in the country. - Free Online Library


----------



## Erin D

random said:


> I found a little something, but it looks like only an excerpt: How to earn extra money in the country. - Free Online Library


better than nothing! Thank you


----------



## LilyCreek

Will someone who has this book please post a link to a pdf in this stream?


----------

